# Prong Collar Recomendations



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

My breeder is holding a session this weekend for all litter owners on introducing a prong collar. It’s been 10 years since I have bought one. Got any favorite brands for me?

Please and thanks.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Herrm Spenger .


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Herm Sprenger Curogen 3.25mm links. The links are just the right size, not too big or small and curogen metal is a little softer and lighter so it has a better feel to the handler.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Nice, thank you! He said to get a large one and remove prongs. Pup is almost 5 months, I assume the Herm will work this way and last to adult size by adding back?


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

This right?

https://www.amazon.com/Sprenger-Cur...argid=aud-801381245258:pla-571735811275&psc=1

Dam they aren't cheap!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Yes. If you shop around, you can find them cheaper. I think I paid $45 for mine. They will not rust and will last.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Yes. If you shop around, you can find them cheaper. I think I paid $45 for mine. They will not rust and will last.


Thanks Chip. I will shop around. Need it by Saturday though, so I may have to go with Amazon.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Herm Sprenger online retail has them for $39.99. Don't know what shipping would cost or how long it would take. I was lucky because the equipment co. is down the street from me and I didn't have to pay shipping or wait.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Herm Sprenger online retail has them for $39.99. Don't know what shipping would cost or how long it would take. I was lucky because the equipment co. is down the street from me and I didn't have to pay shipping or wait.




$9 bucks for ground, not an option and $19 bucks for “urgent” 3-5 days lol. I’ll got with Amazon next day.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

That is pricey, but I think you will like it much more than stainless steel.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> That is pricey, but I think you will like it much more than stainless steel.


Agreed. Ordered. It's a one-time purchase and he's worth it:smile2: The stainless steel ones look like backyard chains you see on pity's.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Herm Sprenger, 3.25mm. I use the chrome plated ones. Easier on my hands to get the on and off than the stainless steel.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Herm Sprenger, 3.25mm. I use the chrome plated ones. Easier on my hands to get the on and off than the stainless steel.




Nice and thank you.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is my favorite herm sprenger neck tech collar. The one posted the martingale not the clip on version. works great and also looks great 
https://www.amazon.com/Herm-Sprenge...ocphy=9004572&hvtargid=pla-569408987009&psc=1


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Be careful with Amazon. I have historically ordered 3 prongs from them. 2 were cheap knockoffs. It seems the black ones and currogan ones are usually the real deal. The chrome ones are easy for people to make knock offs of. So if you have to go Prime (I live by Prime) get either a black or currogan(sp?) one


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Order them from Hallmark K9!


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Herm Sprenger, 3.25mm. I use the chrome plated ones. Easier on my hands to get the on and off than the stainless steel.


This.

We went with stainless steel, though, to resist rust. The chrome eventually wore off at the joints for us. Could be I got a knock-off.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> This is my favorite herm sprenger neck tech collar. The one posted the martingale not the clip on version. works great and also looks great
> https://www.amazon.com/Herm-Sprenge...ocphy=9004572&hvtargid=pla-569408987009&psc=1




Ok, is the one I ordered from the link I posted ok?


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Order them from Hallmark K9!




It’s actually more money there with $12 shipping and I don’t think it will arrive on time. 


https://www.hallmarkk9.com/hermsprengercurogan325mmprong.aspx


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Frisco19 said:


> It’s actually more money there with $12 shipping and I don’t think it will arrive on time.
> 
> 
> https://www.hallmarkk9.com/hermsprengercurogan325mmprong.aspx


Call them. Jim can send it priority. He stands behind his products. AND....he's a small privately, business that you would be supporting.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Anything to worry about with the discoloration footnotes?


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> Call them. Jim can send it priority. He stands behind his products. AND....he's a small privately, business that you would be supporting.




Ok, I will. I like supporting small businesses. I’ll call soon so I can still cancel the Amazon.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Frisco19 said:


> Ok, I will. I like supporting small businesses. I’ll call soon so I can still cancel the Amazon.


If you've already ordered then I would leave it. Just remember Jim in the future


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Frisco19 said:


> Anything to worry about with the discoloration footnotes?


discoloration?

Chrome shouldn't.
Curogan is a copper alloy so that will discolor like anything copper will..


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> discoloration?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think the remark on the K9 site was referring to discoloring the dog.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Zoom in on description


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> If you've already ordered then I would leave it. Just remember Jim in the future




I emailed him. They are in PA and I’m in MA, so shipping should be quick, if he can match or be in the ballpark with Amazon, I have no problem cancelling. I’d rather buy from a small business involved or supporting the dog community specifically. If I can’t cancel, I’ll return it with free Prime returns.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Frisco19 said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my favorite herm sprenger neck tech collar. The one posted the martingale not the clip on version. works great and also looks great
> ...


The first collar - max I ordered directly from herm sprenger. The second one I ordered for Luna I ordered from amazon which was exactly the same as the one from herm sprenger and cheaper. You can price around but I have not had any issues with amazon but I’m sure it happens. Important to check sellers reputation - reviews etc. you can price around their so many places that sell all these collars. Amazon does not always have the best price. 
https://www.original-herm-sprenger-...rt-dog-collar-19-inches-48-cm-long-p-493.html


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I got mine in a class where the trainer orders in bulk from the manufacturer. I think he charged $20 each and made no profit. That was four years ago. I hardly ever use it but when I do, it’s very nice. It’s a little hard to squeeze the prongs in but make sure you don’t bend them.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> The first collar - max I ordered directly from herm sprenger. The second one I ordered for Luna I ordered from amazon which was exactly the same as the one from herm sprenger and cheaper. You can price around but I have not had any issues with amazon but I’m sure it happens. Important to check sellers reputation - reviews etc. you can price around their so many places that sell all these collars. Amazon does not always have the best price.
> https://www.original-herm-sprenger-...rt-dog-collar-19-inches-48-cm-long-p-493.html


Hmmm, I like the looks of that one, now my OCD is kicking in!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know I had a collar obsession and decided to quit cold turkey more like had to lol!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know you said you pup is a long coat. You can always call and ask to see how that works on long coated dogs.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

All mine have been Herm Sprenger. They are the best quality around and have different colors. I have a couple of black ones


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> I know I had a collar obsession and decided to quit cold turkey more like had to lol!


I've got lots of OCD hangups in the buying sh!t department! You should see how many Apple Leather Cases I have that only fit iphone that I only keep for 12 months! Frisco has a friggin toy box better than my kids had:surprise:



Jenny720 said:


> I know you said you pup is a long coat. You can always call and ask to see how that works on long coated dogs.


Yeah, he is long, I went with the traditional one. I don't want to get picked on at puppy prong collar school this weekend:silly::rofl::rofl:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> I know you said you pup is a long coat. You can always call and ask to see how that works on long coated dogs.


 I have a long coat and found that having all the prongs going in one direction lead to the collar traveling and getting caught in the undercoat. 

I use this one on my boy. Yes, it doesn't have the same contract and release feel like the martingale style but I get less tangled fur,


https://www.gundogsupply.com/sprenger-stainless-prong-collar-large-black.html


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

car2ner said:


> I have a long coat and found that having all the prongs going in one direction lead to the collar traveling and getting caught in the undercoat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. This helps being a fellow longcoat and experienced. I like the thought of black! Now I’m really torn! Gonna have a lot of collars in my mailbox!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@Frisco19 you will probably like the letgo app can sell some of those cases on there! He would of been the most stylish one there lol! Its not as strong of a correction as the traditional prong collar but to me just the right amount needed. I found that the dogs transfer nice to flat collars or fur savers but is still use these collars most of the time in case I need a correction. 
herm sprengers are the best though which ever one so you choose -can’t go wrong holds up in salt water/ snow. I had mine for a few years and look brand new will probably last forever and expensive enough that I will use forever. 
Luna-










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> @Frisco19 you will probably like the letgo app can sell some of those cases on there! He would of been the most stylish one there lol! Its not as strong of a correction as the traditional prong collar but to me just the right amount needed. I found that the dogs transfer nice to flat collars or fur savers but is still use these collars most of the time in case I need a correction.
> herm sprengers are the best though which ever one so you choose -can’t go wrong holds up in salt water/ snow. I had mine for a few years and look brand new will probably last forever and expensive enough that I will use forever.
> Luna-
> 
> ...




Thanks. Oh yeah, I have had to learn how to sell over the years to supplement my vices. I have many! 

I think I like the flat band on the black one vs the chain choke for the reasons stated in terms of hair getting caught.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Herm Sprenger added a plate so that the prongs go in both directions. Their older prong collars didn't have a plate and all the prongs went in one direction. You can take the plate out and reconfigure the prongs to go all in one direction, but the plate is an improvement.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I much prefer the 2.5mm collars with lots of extra links. They are easier to put on and take off. They stand away from the neck of the dog less. They spread the force out more evenly.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

David Winners said:


> I much prefer the 2.5mm collars with lots of extra links. They are easier to put on and take off. They stand away from the neck of the dog less. They spread the force out more evenly.



my stock coat gal-dog wears the same HS buckle collar but with the smaller links.


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> Zoom in on description



I don't know much about pinch collars but I do know you should get one with a centre plate, so it works correctly all around the neck. This one can collapse, as it doesn't have a centre plate. Most people use 2.5 mm.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

cvamoca said:


> I don't know much about pinch collars but I do know you should get one with a centre plate, so it works correctly all around the neck. This one can collapse, as it doesn't have a centre plate. Most people use 2.5 mm.


What??? I"m not sure where you got your information but I don't think any of that is correct. I've used one without the plate for years. It does not collapse. The only thing that center plate does is keep the collar from sliding around and pinches in both directions. I take the plates out because I hate them.

Most people in Schutzhund do not use the 2.5 mm. In fact, I've seen a big dog flatten the prongs on that. I don't know of any IPO person, with the exception of the person in the previous sentence and she switched after that episode, that uses the smallest prong on a dog unless it's a young dog under the age of 1 or if we use it for obedience for light pops to get precision. The most commonly used collar on a GSD is the 3.25 mm. 

Also, with a long coated dog, I doubt the 2.5 mm would even go thru his coat.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@Jax08 you can remove the plates? I hate mine because I can’t slide the collar around to adjust it. I hardly ever use mine, but that is because my dog rarely needs one. There are trade offs. Yes, it works much better than other brands but it’s harder to adjust. How tight do you make it?


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> What??? I"m not sure where you got your information but I don't think any of that is correct. I've used one without the plate for years. It does not collapse. The only thing that center plate does is keep the collar from sliding around and pinches in both directions. I take the plates out because I hate them.
> 
> Most people in Schutzhund do not use the 2.5 mm. In fact, I've seen a big dog flatten the prongs on that. I don't know of any IPO person, with the exception of the person in the previous sentence and she switched after that episode, that uses the smallest prong on a dog unless it's a young dog under the age of 1 or if we use it for obedience for light pops to get precision. The most commonly used collar on a GSD is the 3.25 mm.
> 
> Also, with a long coated dog, I doubt the 2.5 mm would even go thru his coat.



Never occurred to me he's long haired, but isn't that correct about how having the centre plate distributes the pressure better and keeps it from travelling? My apologies if anything I said was incorrect.
I'm honestly just repeating what I've read and the trainers I've watched. I should shut up as I have NO first hand experience. Sorry.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

I ended up sticking with the nickel plated one from Amazon. I looked into black, but that is just painted stainless steel and I figured the black would wear off over time and it would look terrible. Totally over thinking it for sure! 

I don't think he is going to be the kind of dog that needs it on 24x7. A co-worker has a crazy high drive all black long hair that she must keep it on for. My guy is still pretty young, so we will begin to introduce him to it Saturday. I have some experience, but that was 10 years ago so looking forward to a brush up.

A few things for sure I need it for - barking at people, especially at my door and lunging at joggers. He has high prey drive. Anything that moves! But bark correction is a perfect fit for the prong right now. I've got him waling shoulder to knee and looking up at me while doing this on command, BUT only with food rewards. Need to start weening him off reward treats, but that all a puppy knows right now. Toy rewards are starting. I take the high reward ones away and put them in a toy box. He is starting to look at them as a reward. Anyway, I am digressing. Thanks for your help all!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Here is my boy with the buckle style large prong collar with a martingale as a back up. Both are clipped together. The martingale is always slack and is there to carry id tags and work if the prong collar fails. Since my boy walks well more often than not, I added a link to make the collar more relaxed. The buckle being on the back of the neck means the prongs are seldom felt unless he gets stubborn and wants me to walk faster. In this photo the buckle has slipped to the side. I suspect I wasn't careful putting it onto his neck. 

My gal-dog, with shorter fur has the smaller links. Often I put the prong collar around her neck but only clip the leash to the martingale. I only clip the leash to the martingale if distractions are excessive.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thick fur I would imagine to take into consideration it’s why I mentioned to call for the collar i recommended. Also the size and age, training ,dog. Karat wore a smaller medium size prong not that big. He pulled like a freight train with out it and a toddler could walk him once his prong collar went on. With the dogs now I think at one time I had tried all the different size prongs, half collar half prong, full prong, buckles - no buckles.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LuvShepherds said:


> @Jax08 you can remove the plates? I hate mine because I can’t slide the collar around to adjust it. I hardly ever use mine, but that is because my dog rarely needs one. There are trade offs. Yes, it works much better than other brands but it’s harder to adjust. How tight do you make it?


Yup. It's been awhile since I did it. I have to look at one again but you take the plate out, remove an end and then flip the rest of the prongs around.

It depends on what I'm doing. I actually keep mine loose most of the time because I use it for tracking and never remember to take the link out for obedience.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

https://youtube.com/watch?v=k560DfnfyxI
I like that the plate keeps the prongs from sliding around. When I am working on focused heeling including a static focused heel with distractions, I put the collar on the opposite of in the video with the live ring under the dog's neck. The plate keeps the prongs from sliding and repeated pops up on the collar when the dog's eyes or head go toward the distraction is very effective at keeping the dog focused on you.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I always use a DD collar or flat with a prong. I've never flattened out the prongs on a quality collar, not even with a 135 pound Cane Corso at the end of the leash.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Ok, just wanted to provide some feedback for future references/searches. The Herm Sprenger Curogen I ordered did not have a swivel ring, just two solid rings. Trainer said he never saw one without it. Not sure how critical this is, but at the same time, I absolutely hated the color. I thought it was going to look more like brass, but it looked like Rose Gold. Very girly for my masculine beast! I also got a ton of sh!t from the breeder and crowd, given my Italian heritage and the "bling" look of the collar. So that one went back and I replaced it with a black stainless steel one with a swivel ring and at half the cost! I like the black as its pretty transparent.

Now the good stuff, man what a different dog on the prong. I introduced it slowly. No yank and tug training here. My last trainer for my last GSD trained like this. Walk straight, take a hard left or right, and yank the crap out of the dog to follow my turn. My breeders approach is to let the pup control the pressure when possible. Steer the dog lightly, let the dog create the slack. He did all of this. I even got to vacuum the house last night without him going crazy. I kept him on leash while a vacuumed and he refrained from attacking the vacuum.

I am tempted to ditch the harness and keep this collar on him all the time. I definitely won't over do it, but there are a few things we want stopped ASAP - barking and attacking the cat.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

David Winners said:


> I always use a DD collar or flat with a prong. I've never flattened out the prongs on a quality collar, not even with a 135 pound Cane Corso at the end of the leash.



I saw a 65# Shepherd do it on a Herm Sprenger. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Never leave a collar on a dog that is not with you due to risk of hanging.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Frisco19 said:


> I looked into black, but that is just painted stainless steel and I figured the black would wear off over time and it would look terrible.



I have had a black one for over 7 years now, and it still looks new.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Sunflowers said:


> I have had a black one for over 7 years now, and it still looks new.




Yeah now that I have it I can see now that it won’t peel. Love it too.


----------

